# New Driver - What to do between rides?



## Wafflechunk (Aug 6, 2015)

I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Do some deep thinking about life. Pick your nose. Fart...possibilities are endless. .


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh no, you opened a can of worms asking that question ! Get ready! Ha ha.

Seriously, though, Uber put out a very interesting article on strategies...they modeled it many different ways and as long as you have a strategy as opposed to random driving, you will do about as well as anyone else! I'll look for it and post it here.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Porn


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I listen to the radio. I drive at night so I've got Art Bell from 10p to 1a, then I pick up the last hour of Coast to Coast AM and the repeat at 2a. You could read. Maybe learn a new skill. Knitting or crochet might be a good use of time, winter is coming. Figure out how to become a better human being. Solitaire. Find places to pee. 

After 10 minutes of not getting a ping I consider moving to another area.


----------



## justjoel67 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just started last week but if im waiting too long i look around on my rider app to see if there are a lot of driver around me. If there are (like often is the case) then i move if not i look at other areas and if one close is in the yellow or orange stage i move towards it cause even if it does not surge at least you know its busy.


----------



## Wafflechunk (Aug 6, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I listen to the radio. I drive at night so I've got Art Bell from 10p to 1a, then I pick up the last hour of Coast to Coast AM and the repeat at 2a. You could read. Maybe learn a new skill. Knitting or crochet might be a good use of time, winter is coming. Figure out how to become a better human being. Solitaire. Find places to pee.
> 
> After 10 minutes of not getting a ping I consider moving to another area.


I sometimes have an old phone or tablet with me to play games on while I wait and then stash it in the center console once I finally get a ping. I was mostly just wondering is it best to move around (if so how often?) or just stay put and save gas?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Here you go...
http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/08/semi-automated-science-using-an-ai-simulation-framework/


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Read the NY Times, NY Post, Washington Post, LA Times, WSJ or your community paper.


----------



## Wafflechunk (Aug 6, 2015)

justjoel67 said:


> I just started last week but if im waiting too long i look around on my rider app to see if there are a lot of driver around me. If there are (like often is the case) then i move if not i look at other areas and if one close is in the yellow or orange stage i move towards it cause even if it does not surge at least you know its busy.


I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I urinate in my empty Starbucks cup.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Take a nap while listening to my favorite stand up comedians.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Here you go...
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/08/semi-automated-science-using-an-ai-simulation-framework/


That's really interesting except when you add surging and guarantees into it everything changes.

Also from personal experience the closest driver is not always the one who gets the call and I think a lot of that is the "lag". This simulation assumes everything is in real time and works perfectly.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

practice your 1000 yard stare and hope no one calls the cops on you or robs you while you wait in a random parking lot annoying the shit out of everyone that has something meaningful to do in it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I work out my PC muscle. Im at 500 reps per-day.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

also, since an idle mind is the devils playground, enjoy being played with by satan.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Read, browse internet, play app based games.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


Surf the net for a real job that pays more than it costs you to do it.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's really interesting except when you add surging and guarantees into it everything changes.
> 
> Also from personal experience the closest driver is not always the one who gets the call and I think a lot of that is the "lag". This simulation assumes everything is in real time and works perfectly.


Bottom line is to have a strategy. Those who have a strategy do better than those who are random. Over time, the two basic strategies yield approximately the same results (busy area and lots of little trips, versus return to base and take fewer longer trips). The tip for those busy area dwellers to stay put if they get called far out of the area, is also helpful. One's personal experience is not going to alter the significance of the results over time. Perceptions will lie to you, because you are only able to consider your own behavior. You cannot see what you just missed by being inconsistent. The computer can. So we should all understand and learn from the data how to conduct our driving for optimum results!


----------



## justjoel67 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


i only do it if i am close and i usually get a pax before i get to it.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


Use the time to look for better employment (which is 99% of other jobs), so you can quit uber asap! In a week or two you'll totally get it. Good luck.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Park and trun off your car, then strategize your next move. If you are driving evening hours, go to the closest area where there are restaurants and try and snag some fares from people finishing there dinner and going home. You gotta think about where people will be needing rides for the time of day, but don't drive very far looking for the area. Use your map apps to locate the nearest TGIFridays or whatever and go hang out in that shopping center. I'm of the opinion that congested downtown areas are bad news and doing the cabbie strategy of hanging out by hotels and airports is a stupid way to use uber. Uber's advantage is that we can be anywhere so figure out where the good places are in the area closest to where you live. 

I see cabbies lined up like 20 deep in front of the train station or in this huge que at the airport. How the **** they think that is profitable is beyond me. I think that your standard cab driver doesn't think very hard about what they are doing and is willing to work an insane amount of hours and burn tons of gas just to make a profit. THat is a strategy that will make you some money, but you are going to turn into a zombie and kill your car. THe cabbies lease those shitty cabs so they dont' care about the mileage or smell. You aren't a cab driver, you are running a business using your vehicle. You better make it profitable.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


I am reading the Game of Thrones series. It's been slow...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I am reading the Game of Thrones series. It's been slow...


Lord of the Rings... Third time through.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Lord of the Rings... Third time through.


That will be my next series. It has been over 15 years since I read them. Did your perception change because of the movies?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> That will be my next series. It has been over 15 years since I read them. Did your perception change because of the movies?


Hard to say... There is so much in the books that doesn't appear in the movies and vice versa. I will say that I appreciate Tolkien's writing a lot more now in my thirties. I was so worried that I would see Orlando Bloom in my mind but somehow I don't see any of the Hollywood faces when I read it. I am also skipping the songs this time instead of forcing myself to care!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Just reading posts on this forum can occupy all of your free time...and what's wrong with that? 

I spend so much time here, I don't get a chance to read the newspapers online and in print that I used to.


----------



## justjoel67 (Aug 1, 2015)

Stop at a bar and have a few drinks. lol just kidding. you can get another devise like a tablet and watch movies or waste hours on Facebook. I usually go in if i go more than 15 min but keep the rider app on to see if things pick up.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If you're doing it right you shouldn't have down time!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Look online for another job!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


Oh a newbie here! The reason why is because you and all the other newbie drivers keep the app on while driving to the hot part of that surge area. If you are going to chase a surge (and most of the time I don't even bother unless I know they really need drivers for high demand), turn off the app and only turn it on when you are where you want ie. bar area.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Lord of the Rings... Third time through.


Try War and Peace. Should keep you busy for a few days at least...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I find that just having something there to keep me occupied cuts down on dead miles. I'm can't sit in one place as long if I start to get bored.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Count your tips


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm very new at this.

But I have not experienced a major problem of long waiting times between calls. I did go to a certain area and waited 45 minutes one time and was surprised not to get a call so I headed home (and got a call 1.5 miles from home). You will learn where the busy spots are, and at what times- it comes with experience.

My early observation is you will need to concentrate on peak times (Friday night and Saturday) to make a go of this. If you are trying to replace a 9a - 5pm schedule it may not be worthwhile. It may be in some local situations, e.g. New York City, but generally it will depend on your availability at peak need times.

All the other times I have waited 25 minutes or less for a call. I update my mileage records, do minor cleaning in the car, drink spring water to be well hydrated, pray, read. I would not get in a habit of eating during these times because of the odors, garbage, chances to stain your clothes or the car, etc. Go offline and take a lunch break.

If you are more than rarely waiting more than 25 minutes between calls that time or location is probably not worth it. So, try another.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Driver100 said:


> But I have not experienced a major problem of long waiting times between calls.
> 
> My early observation is you will need to concentrate on peak times (Friday night and Saturday) to make a go of this.


Generally Fri/Sat nights are known for very low wait times, but full timers don't have the luxury of only working Fri/Sat night, so they have to put up with some wait times...depending on the market, time of year, where they do their last drop off, et cetera.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Count your tips


what do you do after the 10 seconds looking at your empty wallet?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> what do you do after the 10 seconds looking at your empty wallet?


They email thier friends and tell them how much money they are making driving for Screwbre and invite them to join after giving them thier referal code number.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

turbovator said:


> They email thier friends and tell them how much money they are making driving for Screwbre and invite them to join after giving them thier referal code number.


Then they become former friends.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Then they become former friends.


No, they were never really friends to start with. Friends would never let friends drive drunk on the Uber Coolaid.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Rub one out


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Rub one out


You're on camera UberLou!!

.... Tonight at 10! Uber driver caught on film exposing himself in public.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> You're on camera UberLou!!
> 
> .... Tonight at 10! Uber driver caught on film exposing himself in public.


In public? More like on public!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> In public? More like on public!!


UberLou opens door, finishes and moves to the next ping. Nasty!


----------



## bborders09 (Aug 5, 2015)

Question from a new driver...Is it customary to get out and open the door for a pax everytime you pick someone up? Does it really make a difference?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

bborders09 said:


> Question from a new driver...Is it customary to get out and open the door for a pax everytime you pick someone up? Does it really make a difference?


Doesn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Again, I'm quite new.

But it seems in line with professionalism to get out and open the door for incoming passengers when that is feasible, as part of good service.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> Again, I'm quite new.
> 
> But it seems in line with professionalism to get out and open the door for incoming passengers when that is feasible, as part of good service.


I'm sure in the south that makes sense to you. Follow your instinct and do what you think is correct. That's the best advice I'd give anyone in any situation.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

bborders09 said:


> Question from a new driver...Is it customary to get out and open the door for a pax everytime you pick someone up? Does it really make a difference?


Just _start _to, like you're getting out to go toward the PAX door. They'll always say something like "oh it's ok I'll get it"
They don't want anyone to make a fuss and if all you do is look like you are about to open their door, that counts the same as if you had.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Art Bell / George Noory, good choice.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Try standing by the side of the road with a sign that says, "Uber Driver....Will Drive for Food".


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


Please see my signature link below for the answer.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> I listen to the radio. I drive at night so I've got Art Bell from 10p to 1a, then I pick up the last hour of Coast to Coast AM and the repeat at 2a. You could read. Maybe learn a new skill. Knitting or crochet might be a good use of time, winter is coming. Figure out how to become a better human being. Solitaire. Find places to pee.
> 
> After 10 minutes of not getting a ping I consider moving to another area.


^^^
Oh my God... Clyde Lewis was right all along!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I work out my PC muscle. Im at 500 reps per-day.


^^^
LMGDFAO!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Park in front of a taxi stand, get out of your car and introduce yourself to all of the cab drivers. Since you are an Uber driver, and everyone there shares the thrill of driving around the general public, you will all become instant friends. Pass out your Uber passenger referral cards to the cabbies and watch those $5 referals come pouring in.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Try standing by the side of the road with a sign that says, "Uber Driver....Will Drive for Food".


And then you'll steal my groceries. I'm not falling for that old trick.


----------



## Lothar (Jun 29, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Lothar, Have you ever seen a dog trying to get his tail? Enough said.


----------



## Uber Wifey (Jul 24, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Count your tips


Funny chit...lol


----------



## Uber Wifey (Jul 24, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Rub one out


well said


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Read the want ads


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Count your tips


Lol. Most pax are too stupid and broke to tip


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Rub one out


Get a webcam and charge people to watch you do it.
Don't forget to wear a leather mask and a gag ball.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Find a WiFi - McDonalds, Panera, a lot of them don't turn it off overnight. That way you're not using your data plan. Sit a while, play a stupid game on your phone, swat a skeeter, get dejected and head for home. 
Guaranteed as soon as the key hits the lock, you'll get a ping and have to walk back to the car and drive 10 miles back where you just came from for a $3 ride to take Miss Priss home. She will spend the entire ride crying because some guy told her what she didn't want to hear.

That trip will cost $2 in gas, so you made about thirty cents for your time. Plus she left a nice funky stench in your front seat from the shart she neglected to clean up before sitting down on your leather. 

Go to the car wash and vacuum out the funk, there's another dollar down the sh*tter. 

Around 3am the hard core drunks will be looking for a place to puke. Your back seat floor mats are perfect for that partially digested beer aroma that will linger for days and have every subsequent passenger handing out 1 star because your car stinks. 

It's a dream job, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I go curbside dumpster diving.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


When I first started I would always dash into areas that were surging. I ALWAYS missed the surge. Now when an adjacent area is surging I sit tight, and wait for the new guys to go chase that cheese. Maybe it's just because I am in a smaller market, but it seems the surging areas always stop surging when I enter them.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Worst thi


marty said:


> When I first started I would always dash into areas that were surging. I ALWAYS missed the surge. Now when an adjacent area is surging I sit tight, and wait for the new guys to go chase that cheese. Maybe it's just because I am in a smaller market, but it seems the surging areas always stop surging when I enter them.


Worst thing you can ever do is "chase the surge".


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Take the time to figure out a better way to make money.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

I have watched movies on Netflix while waiting for my next ping. Best thing to do is find a decent parking spot that is in a good area to get pings. Get the ping do the drive and head back to that area. With the State Fair going on I would think you all would be busy in Columbus.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

-Check the app and see where other ubers are. You can join the crowd, shoot the shit, or choose to position yourself according to where they are.

-I always have a book and the day's paper with me.

-I like to park next to an outdoor staircase and do a couple flights while I wait, if it's a cool night.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> -I like to park next to an outdoor staircase and do a couple flights while I wait, if it's a cool night.


I actually do a similar thing. My full time job is on 18 acres of land. I will walk around the area with my phone in my hand. Good exercise and it stretches the legs after driving for a few hours.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wafflechunk said:


> I've had horrible luck moving towards yellow/orange/surge areas. they always seem to go white when i get in the area.


Chasing surges never works. Stop that habit before it starts.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

marty said:


> When I first started I would always dash into areas that were surging. I ALWAYS missed the surge. Now when an adjacent area is surging I sit tight, and wait for the new guys to go chase that cheese. Maybe it's just because I am in a smaller market, but it seems the surging areas always stop surging when I enter them.


Chasing surges never works because you and 75 other Uber drivers are chasing it. Your better bet is to sit just outside the surge area. Then when enough drivers chase that surge, it possible a surge could start where you are because of the low number of drivers.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah in my little market the surges never last long anyway. It's a losing game that I gave that up after week one. The whole shebang is kind of anti driver. If I work late i make a bit more money but my ratings drop. This week I'm gonna try to pick up some runs early am. Like 6 till 8 .


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Here you go...
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/08/semi-automated-science-using-an-ai-simulation-framework/



On the driver side, maximize trips taken on the system, which maximizes our driver partners' earnings.
Bogus assumption. We want minimum # of rides with maximum per ride.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


Masterbate

Or you could read uberpeople.net


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Wafflechunk said:


> I just started driving about a week ago and was wondering what I should be doing between rides when not getting new rides every minute or two? I've tried moving around a little, tried going back to the area where i got my last ride (when not too far away), parking less than a half mile or so from where i dropped off my last rider.


I would suggest printing the drivers terms and conditions AND the riders terms and conditions and become VERY familiar with both.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Masterbate
> 
> Or you could read uberpeople.net


But please don't do BOTH at the same time.
I can't imagine someone "cranking one off" while reading the forum!! 

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Spend all my Uber tips money on an Asian Massage Parlor (hola to my friends at rubmaps.com !)


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Jerk off so you don't rape any passengers


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Find a WiFi - McDonalds, Panera, a lot of them don't turn it off overnight. That way you're not using your data plan. Sit a while, play a stupid game on your phone, swat a skeeter, get dejected and head for home.
> Guaranteed as soon as the key hits the lock, you'll get a ping and have to walk back to the car and drive 10 miles back where you just came from for a $3 ride to take Miss Priss home. She will spend the entire ride crying because some guy told her what she didn't want to hear.
> 
> That trip will cost $2 in gas, so you made about thirty cents for your time. Plus she left a nice funky stench in your front seat from the shart she neglected to clean up before sitting down on your leather.
> ...


Every. Single. Time.

I've waited in one spot for an hour and as soon as I leave I get pinged back to where I was sitting. Or the best is how I never get pings close to my house when I'm there so I take a drive to get gas and turn the app on when i'm waiting at the pump just to get pinged 2 blocks from where I live. Honestly it feels like we're getting trolled.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Every. Single. Time.
> 
> I've waited in one spot for an hour and as soon as I leave I get pinged back to where I was sitting. Or the best is how I never get pings close to my house when I'm there so I take a drive to get gas and turn the app on when i'm waiting at the pump just to get pinged 2 blocks from where I live. Honestly it feels like we're getting trolled.


What about the times you're almost home and you get one for 17 minutes away? I love that one.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> What about the times you're almost home and you get one for 17 minutes away? I love that one.


I was heading home one day last week after not getting shit in Hackensack pretty much all morning. I'm 2 minutes from home and I get pinged back towards Hackensack from where I just came. I pick up and end up on a 90 minute ride to central jersey fighting shore traffic. Turned into a super long day that made me about $100 -_-


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

"1 last ride" is always the death sentence


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's when I forget to turn it off - that's when I can count on getting pinged. In line at Starbucks. In the bathroom before the paperwork. In the driveway, garage door opening. After a Lyft accept. On the entrance ramp to the highway, pin is 1/4 mile from off ramp, I have to exit next chance and chase it backwards for half an hour, expecting them to cancel any second now. Sitting in a comfy chair at home, right after nodding off.

And yes, most often and most irritating.... getting pinged *BACK* to where you just came from 10 minutes ago.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I like flipping thru those weekly or monthly tourist guides to Boston, called "Where" and "Panorama." Every hotel and concierge has them for free.

If I'm still learning more about my city after all these years, then others should also embrace time for more local knowledge. Helps with conversations with visitors!


----------

